# Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?



## mike_w (2. November 2008)

Hallo,
wieder habe ich eine Frage, die mir bislang niemand vernünftig beantworten konnte. Es geht um den Nahrungsbedarf von Hecht, Zander und Wels.
Es geistern so viele Vermutungen durch die Anglerschaft. Bezüglich des Welses wird behauptet, die Jahresaufnahme liegt im Schnitt bei 100-150% des Eigengewichtes. Es gibt aber auch Angler, die vom vielfachen ausgehen.
Ebenso wird immer wieder argumentiert, dass der Wels ein sehr viel besserer Futterverwerter ist als jeder Zander oder Hecht, so dass ein 1,5m Wels weniger Nahrung braucht als ein 80cm Zander.
Da niemand diese Werte mit verlässlichen Studien belegen konnte, sind diese Aussagen meiner Meinung nach wertlos.

*Hat einer von euch Links oder Bücher, wo wissenschaftlich oder zumindest ordentlich die Nahrungsaufnahme dokumentiert ist und verlässliche Aussagen machen kann?*

Mir ist klar, dass eine Pauschalaussage niemals möglich ist, da vieles vom Gewässer (Beschaffenheit, Temperatur) und sonstigen Faktoren (Nahrungsangebot und Typ (Fischarten, Krebse ....)) abhängt.
Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Fischpaule (2. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Moin
Da eine Aussage zu machen wäre unsinn

Grundsätzlich geht man in Ökosystemen davon aus, das mit jeder trophischen Ebene nur etwa 10% der Nahrung als Zuwachs genutzt werden - dies muss man aber unabhängig von der Größe der Lebewesen sehen - also auf eine große Fläche bezogen - nehmen wir rein hypothetisch an auf einer Fläche von 100ha wachsen 10000 kg Phytoplankton - dann können sich daraus 1000 kg Zooplankton entwickeln - weiter zu 100 kg Friedfischen und 10 kg Raubfischen und 1kg was auch immer den Raubfisch verspeist

Wenn man sich aber ein einzelnes Individuum anschaut, so wird es viel komplizierter
dazu ein paar Grundregeln- 
-Die Stoffumsatzrate/Biomasseeinheit nimmt mit steigender Körpergröße ab
-Der FQ nimmt mit steigender Körpergröße zu
-Mit steigender Beutegröße nimmt der FQ ab
-Beim überschreiten einer Artspezifischen Schwelle steigt der FQ mit zunehmenden Futterangebot
- der best mögliche FQ ist artspezifisch
- ab der Geschlechtsreife kann das Körperwachstum Null sein - bzw. es wird ein Großteil in die Geschlechtsprodukte investiert.


Um das mal etwas zu verdeutlichen

Ein frisch geschlüpfter Wels ernährt sich zuerst von seinem Dottersack - dann fängt er an zu fressen, dabei setzt er anfänglich etwa 80% der aufgenommenen Nahrung in Zuwachs um - mit steigender Fischgröße (vielleicht bis so 10 cm) sinkt der FQ ab, so das er nur noch 50 oder weniger % in Zuwachs umsetzt - dann ist er plötzlich groß genug, um Fische fressen zu können, also sinkt der FQ wieder drastisch um dann mit steigender Fischgröße wieder zuzunehmen - beim Eintritt der Geschlechtsreife steigt plötzlich der FQ ins unermessliche, da sämtliche Nahrung und auch Körpersubstanz in Geschlechtsprodukte umgewandelt wird - ist dann die Reproduktionszeit wieder vorbei, sinkt der FQ wieder usw. bis der Fisch irgendwann so groß ist, das er es selbst bei gutem Futterangebot nur noch schaft geradeso seinen Grund- und Aktivitätsstoffwechsel zu kompensieren...


so ein Fisch kann also im Jahr das hundertfache seines eigenen Körpergewichtes fressen, oder auch nur sein Körpergewicht, das hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab, das man das nicht veralgemeinern kann

Eine wissenschaftlich untersuchte Sache gibt es allerdings - Freiwasserraubfische haben im allgemeinen einen größeren FQ als Bodenraubfische (POPOVA 1967)


----------



## Gardenfly (2. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Wenn du Zugang zur Unibibliothek hast:
"Untersuchung zur Eignung des Europäischen Welses für die intensive Fischproduktion und für die Bewirtschaftung von Angelgewässern in der DDR."
von Klaus Piesker/Bernd Reich  1988
Da wird viel in Versuchen erforscht,leider auch einiges aus alter Literatur abgeschrieben.


----------



## TJ. (3. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Das Thema würde mich auch interessieren
@gardenfly kannst du mal kurz auf nen Punkt bringen was in dem Buch geschrieben wird über den Futterbedarf des welses?
Langt auch nur grob nicht das ganze Buch 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gardenfly (3. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Hallo TJ.
Zusammenfassung:
Wels sind ideal für Warmwasseranlagen
,Futterquotient 1,48-2 Kg/kg,
 bei zu dichter Haltung Krankheitsanfällig
Beste Schlachtausbeute bei 4 jährigen Welsen
Wiederansiedlung in Wildgewässern,
verlängerung der Schonzeit (bis Juli),
Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes(60-70cm) da in der Natur je nach Witterung Laicherfolge ausfallen.


----------



## TJ. (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

@Gardenfly Danke

Was mich wundert Futterquotient von 2kg/kg ist aber mal verdammt wenig

Ich hab auf anderen seiten was von 5kg/kg gelesen

Ein Hecht hat nach verschiedenen Seiten einen quotienten von 7-10kg/kg

Kann dazu villeicht noch jemand studien oder literatur liefern?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischpaule (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Moin
Man sollte den FQ von Anlagen mit Pelletfutter auch nicht mit dem FQ in der Natur, wo sie sich ja nunmal nicht von Pellet ernähren vergleichen - dann müsste man schon von beiden Futtermitteln die verwertbaren Kcal kennen...

#h


----------



## mike_w (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Ich habe mal eine Aussage vom Welsspezialisten Olivier Portat gelesen, dass der Wels unter optimalen Bedingungen bzgl. Nahrung und Temperatur (Spanien, Italien) um ca. 5kg pro Jahr zunimmt (sobald die 1m Grenze überschritten ist). 

Bei einem Futterkoeffizient von 3 würde er demnach 15kg Nahrung im Jahr zu sich nehmen. Also ein 1,5m Wels mit 25kg würde deutlich weniger als sein Körpergewicht an Nahrung pro Jahr zu sich nehmen? 

Kann das wirklich sein? 
Bei einem angenommen durchschnittlichen Beutefisch von 500gr.  (Brassen in Italien, Karpfen in Spanien), würde er sich im Jahr nur 30 Fische (reine Fischernährung angenommen) schnappen und damit extrem wenige aktive Jagdphasen haben.
Ich denke, alleine der produzierte Laich braucht schon einige Kilos an Nahrungsaufnahme.
Und wie sieht es bei den anderen Fischen wie Hecht und Zander aus?


----------



## Gardenfly (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

wenn man sieht wie lange man auf einen einzigen Wels Ansitzen muß könnte das hinkommen (Gewässer mit 1-2 Fischen pro Ha).

Noch mal zum Futter:
In der Studie wurden Futterfisch mit DDR-eigenen Auzfuchtfutter zu Nassfutter verarbeitet,da Forellenpellets Deviesen Kosten würden.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

meine Verwirrung ist nun komplett.
ich dachte immer, dass beispielsweise ein Hecht ca. 5 kg Fische fressen muss, um ein kg zuzunehmen.


----------



## muddyliz (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

"Die Hechtsättigung pro ha Einstandsfläche beträgt 100... 150 kg/ha. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass ein Drittel des Bestandes pro Jahr zuwächst und demzufolge auch als Ertrag abgeschöpft werden kann, kann ein Hektar Einstandsfläche einen Ertrag von 30...50 kg bringen. Ist dies der Fall, und das wird die Regel sein, ist Besatz nicht notwendig und bringt keinen Effekt. Die eingesetzten Hechte werden bei der Suche nach Einstandsflächen von den Inhabern der Einstände gefressen werden - oder umgekehrt."
Aus: Land Brandenburg, Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Forsten: Ordnungsgemäße fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung natürlicher Gewässer unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der Verhältnisse im norddeutschen Tiefland.Potsdam 1998

Ist zwar keine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage, aber immerhin wird der Wert 1/3 als Zuwachs für Hecht genannt. Wohlgemerkt, dieser Wert bezieht sich auf alle Hechte.
Irgendwo hab ich schon mal was gehört von einem FQ von 1:4 beim Hecht, aber belegen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## TJ. (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Also was ich jetzt so nochmal ein bisschen nachgeforscht habe gibt eine berliner uni nach ihren versuchen einen Futterquotient von 1,8 für Zander an

Laut einem bericht der Bayrischer Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft 03/04
Hat der Zander einen Futterquotient von 1,3
und ein wels sogar 1,0-1,1


Allerdings alles bei verwendung speziell abgestimmten Futtermischungen(Pellets) im Innenbereich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bolli (4. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Ich habe mal mit einem Fischzüchter darüber gesprochen. 
Für Forellen in Speisefischgröße lassen sich tatsächlich 
Futterquotienten unter 1 erzielen. 

Für Naturbelassen aufgezogene Fische ist das natürlich nicht
möglich. Hier gilt durchgängig: je älter und größer der Raubfisch, 
desto schlechter die Futterverwertung. Er steigt über 10:1 auf 1:20 
und bei sehr kapitalen Exemplaren auf bis zu 30:1. 
D. h. 30 Kg Futterfisch für 1 Kg Gewichtszuwachs, der Rest 
ist reiner "Erhaltungsbedarf". Dabei soll es egal sein, ob es ein Hecht, 
Wels oder Zander ist. 
Kleinere Quotienten gelten nur für junge Fische (das meint für
Angler uninteressante Größen). Dies erklärt auch, warum große Raubfische aus 
einer Zucht kaum zu bezahlen sind.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (5. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Danke muddyliz und bolli.
So kommen wir der Sache schon näher und - was sehr wichtig ist - es ist auch anderen Anglern gegenüber "erklärbar".
Die Aussage;je älter und größer der Raubfisch, 
desto schlechter die Futterverwertung. Er steigt über 10:1 auf 1:20 
und bei sehr kapitalen Exemplaren auf bis zu 30:1. ist sehr sehr interessant.


----------



## TJ. (6. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Mal so ne Laien frage.
Gibt es einen Zeitpunkt, an dem der Fisch kaum noch oder gar kein gewicht mehr zulegt?
Und wieviel Nahrung braucht ein Fisch um seine Körpermasse zu halten der Futterquotient gibt ja an wieviel er fressen muss um zuzulegen.

Ein 10kg Hecht wird ja sicher deutlich mehr fressen als einer mit 2kg.

Kann man da eine Aussage treffen? So nach der Art: ein Hecht von z.B. 10kg braucht mindestens? Ein Zander von 5kg braucht mindestens?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischpaule (6. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Moin
Es gibt in der einschlägigen Fachliteratur schon Zahlen wie viel solch ein Fisch bei entsprechenden Temperaturen an Grundumsatz verbraucht aber so bald er sich bewegt oder durch irgendwas in Stress versetzt wird, verbraucht er natürlich mehr und das ist dann sehr individuell und kann in keiner pauschalen Zahl ausgedrückt werden.

Was das Wachstum angeht, so hängt das von den Nahrungs- und Haltungsbedingungen ab - theoretisch kann ein Fisch sein ganzes Leben lang wachsen - praktisch sind ihm natürlich Grenzen gesetzt, da es für die Suche, den Fang, die Handhabung, die Verdauung und den Stofftransport bzw. die Umsetzung Zeit benötigt - d.h. das es ein Fisch irgendwann in seinem Leben nicht mehr schafft mehr Nahrung aufzunehmen als er verbraucht und somit auch nicht mehr wachsen kann - wann diese Zeit gekommen ist, ist wie schon Gesagt von einigen Faktoren abhängig
Ein wichtiger Einfluss ist z.B. immer auch die Temperatur - in Gegenden, in denen es nur eine kurze Zeit des Jahres etwas kälter ist und damit die Fische kaum Körperreserven abbauen können diese natürlich bei entsprechenden Nahrungsangebot erheblich größer werden....

#h


----------



## TJ. (6. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

@Fischpaule

Kannst du diese einschlägige Literatur benennen damit wäre ja eine der Titelfragen schon beantwortet

Oder kannst du einpaar wertre benennen?
Dass es nicht immer zutrift ist klar aber damit wir mal ein paar Zahlen haben

Ansonnten danke schonmal

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischpaule (6. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Kannst du diese einschlägige Literatur benennen damit wäre ja eine der Titelfragen schon beantwortet
> 
> Oder kannst du einpaar wertre benennen?
> Dass es nicht immer zutrift ist klar aber damit wir mal ein paar Zahlen haben



Ich werd mal in den nächsten Tagen schauen, ob ich ein paar Zahlen in meinem Fundus auftreiben kann....

|wavey:


----------



## mike_w (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Hallo @Fischpaule
Hast du schon etwas gefunden?

Bezüglich des Nahrungsangebots (Produktivität) und der Nahrungsaufnahme müsste sich dann doch ungefähr abschätzen lassen, wieviel Fisch in einem Gewässer wirklich vorhanden (Anteil Raub- und Friedfisch).

Ich denke, dass diese Zahlen für die Fischerei von großer Bedeutung sind, um den abschöpfbaren Ertrag zu ermitteln. 

Zuviel geerntet heißt Probleme für die kommenden Jahre und zu wenig aktuelle Ertragseinbußen.
Irgendwie müssten doch die Zahlen ineinander umrechenbar sein.
Mike


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Den Ertrag eines Gewässers kann man leichter bestimmen - da gibt es haufenweise Datensammlungen anhand derer man den Ertrag einigermaßen abschätzen kann. Zusammen mit ner anständigen Trophiebestimmung lässt sich der Ertrag dann recht genau einordnen.

Der gesamte Bestand eines Gewässers ist nach Bauch der dreifache Ertrag. :g


----------



## abul (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Mittels hypergeometrischer Verteilung kann man von einigen Fischen in dem man sie markiert auf die Gesamtzahl hochrechnen, musste ich neulich in der Uni machen  
Ist aber nicht wirklich praktikabel fürchte ich...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*



abul schrieb:


> Mittels hypergeometrischer Verteilung kann man von einigen Fischen in dem man sie markiert auf die Gesamtzahl hochrechnen, musste ich neulich in der Uni machen


Fänd ich aber mal extrem spannend, inwieweit sowas praxisnah ist?! |bigeyes


----------



## mike_w (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Danke für die Antworten. Gibt es ungefähre Richtgrößen für die Ertragfähigkeit bestimmter Gewässer?

Der Hektarertrag liegt im tiefen badewannenförmigen "jungen" Baggersee trotz größer Wassermassen wahrscheinlich wesentlich niedriger, als im flachen pflanzenreichen und eutrophen Altarm.
Oder im Rhein mit seiner enormen Schifffahrt geringer als in einem langsamfließenden Fluss.

Habe mal irgendetwas von einer Fischproduktivität von 100-300kg je Hektar gelesen. 

Wenn der Fischbestand dem 3fachen der Produktivität entspricht, müssten demnach von 300kg bis zu 1000kg Fisch je Ha möglich sein. Wenn davon ca. 10 Prozent auf Räuber fallen (ist das realistisch???), könnte man von 30-100kg Raubfisch je Hektar ausgehen.
Grüße vom Rhein


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Immer locker bleiben... |rolleyes

100kg/ ha ist ein gewaltiger Ertrag für einen Nicht-Produktionsteich. Da muss es schon relativ nährstoffreich zugehen.
Für die meisten Baggerseen ist das die absolute Obergrenze. 
Bei uns hier in der Region liegen viele mäßig-nährstoffreiche Baggerseen bei ca. 10-20 kg/ ha.


Wichtig zur Bestimmung sind zunächst mal Typ, Größe, geographische Lage und Trophiestufe... da gibt es wohl zu den meisten Gewässern Vergleichswerte (von-bis). 
Genauer wären dann produktive Fläche und limnochemische Daten wie Temperaturverlauf, Sauerstoffsättigung, etc. übers Jahr.

Oder man macht gleich ne Fischbestandsanalyse (Befischung).


----------



## mike_w (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Ist ja viel weniger als ich dachte. Wenn der Bestand beim 3fachen der Produktivität liegt, könnten dann 30-60kg Fisch pro Hektar. 
Ein 20 ha See hätte dann 600- 1200kg Fisch und bei 10% Raubfisch wären es dann 60-120kg. D.h. der See hätte dann bei reinem Hechtbestand als Raubfisch (keine Barsche,Zander ...) ca. 20 - 40 Hechte mit einem durchschnittlichen Gewicht von 3kg (ca. 70cm) als Gesamtbestand.
Ist sehr viel weniger als ich dachte. Wenn dann nur der Ertrag entnommen werden soll (1/3), bleiben 6-13 Hechte (eher weniger, da noch andere Räuber vorhanden sind) für den Fischer bei einem 20ha See.


----------



## abul (24. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

@FoolishFarmer das Problem ist das man ausreichend viele Fische markieren muss um davon ausgehen zu können dass man wenn man erneut eine Stichprobe einfängt auch mindestens einen markierten Fisch mit dabei hat, sonst funktioniert die Rechnung nicht. Außerdem braucht man noch ein möglichst Fischschonendes Verfahren um Fische zu markieren um sicher zu gehen dass nicht die Hälfte der markierten Fische bis zum nächsten Einfangen an der Markierung verendet ist...

@all: 6-13 Hechte um die 3kg ist doch gar nicht so wenig auf ein Jahr verteilt...


----------



## Fischpaule (29. November 2008)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Hallo @Fischpaule
> Hast du schon etwas gefunden?



Moin
Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden nachzuschauen, habe es aber im Blickfeld....

#h


----------



## mike_w (24. März 2009)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Habe dieses Thema mittlerweile auch in anderen Foren gepostet und leider auch keine klare Antwort erhalten. 

Es gibt diesbezüglich offensichtlich noch eine Menge klärungsbedarf und die Abhängigkeit von vielen Parametern scheint doch größer zu sein, als gedacht. 

Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Nahrungsbedarf überhaupt zuverlässig ermittelt werden kann.


----------



## Gardenfly (24. März 2009)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Nahrungsbedarf überhaupt zuverlässig ermittelt werden kann.



So ist es,es liegt auch viel an der Menge der verfügbaren Nahrung,Temperatur,Genetk,Gewässergröße ect.....
Findet man eine Formel für ein Teich,kann es beim Nachbarteich genau anders sein.


----------



## Fischpaule (24. März 2009)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Findet man eine Formel für ein Teich,kann es beim Nachbarteich genau anders sein.



Moin

Wie viel kcal ein Fisch unter definierten Rahmenbedingungen verbraucht ist je nach Art schon relativ konstant...

@mike_w

Hab das Thema irgendwie verdrängt gehabt, da mir die Zeit zum suchen fehlt, muss dich also auch noch weiterhin vertrösten...|rotwerden

#h


----------



## mike_w (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Das Thema ist schon etwas alt, aber hat mittlerweile vielleicht jemand von euch Informationen zum dem Thema, wie hoch der Nahrungsbedarf der großen Räuber ist?

Damals gab es ja kein abschließendes Ergebnis.

Wallerkalle im Wallerboard hat folgende These bezüglich des Wallers aufgestellt, allerdings ohne Beweis.
 Zitat:
.....
 diese Angaben kommen alle aus der Teichwirtschaft. 
 Diese Gewässer sind sehr klein und schon sehr bald haben sich die Fische auf die Fütterung eingestellt. Somit wird die verbrauchte Energie in diesen Zuchtteichen in keinster Weise vergleichbar sein mit einem Gewässer in freier Natur. Und gerade wenn die Nahrung knap ist, dann wird er um so mehr herumschwimmen müssen um seine Beute zu erwischen, logisch auch viel Energie verbrauchen. 

 Weiterhin stammen diese Wachstumsraten wie gesagt aus der Teichwirtschaft und dort werden kaum 2 Meterfische gezüchtet. 
 Es dürfte jedoch jedem einleuchten das die Lebenserhaltungsenergie eines solch großen 2 m Organismus um ein Vielfaches höher ist als bei einem Zuchtwaller der schon mit 80 cm auf den Filetiertisch kommt. 

 Ich glaube das es durchaus möglich ist dass ein 2 m Waller in einem deutschen Fluß bis zu 20 kg Nahrung benötigt um 1 kg Lebendgewicht zuzulegen!!!!!
 Aufgrund einiger Wiederfänge weis ich das mittlere Neckarwaller mit 150 - 190 cm etwa 3 - 4 kg im Jahr zulegen.

 Hinzu kommt nochmal der Laichaufbau von sicherlich nochmal 3- 4 kg. 
 Somit hätten wir die Daten der Teichwirtschaft von 6 - 9 kg Nahrung je Kilogramm Gewichtszunahme, also etwa 7,5 x 8 kg = 60 kg/Jahr = 100 - 150 % des Körpergewichtes im Jahr. 

 Im Gegensatz dazu meine provokative These: 
 Ein 2 m Waller wiegt im Rhein etwa 55 kg und wächst auch etwa 4 kg im Jahr + 4 kg Laichaufbau. 
 Das wären dann 8 x 20 kg = 160 kg also fast 300 % des eigenen Körpergewichtes pro Jahr. 
 Oder wenn wir davon ausgehen daß dieser 2 Meterwaller im Rhein noch etwa 80 Fresstage im Jahr hat, dann sind das in etwa 2 kg je Fresstag. 
 Ich denke das Durchschnittsgewicht der Beutefische beträgt nicht mehr als 500 g. 
 Auserdem muss man bedenken, das der Waller nicht nur Jäger ist. Einen Teil seiner Nahrung sammelt er. Ok gehen wir im Rhein mal davon aus er frisst eta 80 % Fische. 
 (es gibt sicherlich flache Seen in denen er bis zu 80 % sammelt) 
 Das heist er würde in etwa 80 aktiven Tagen insgesammt ca 130 kg Beutefische im Rhein fressen.

 Und selbst wenn meine Rechnungen zu hoch sind so werden es sicherlich nicht viel weniger als 100 kg Futterfische sein, die ein 2 m Waller in einem deutschen Fluß jährlich verspeist. 

 Die 41 g am Tag entbehren jeglicher Realität. "
Zitat ende


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Beim Hecht 1:6


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*

Beim Wels gibt es eine Doktorarbeit aus der ehem. DDR die bei diversen Versuchen zwischen 1:1,5 und 1:3 schwankt.


----------



## mike_w (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nahrungsbedarf von Räubern. Gibt es Studien?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Beim Wels gibt es eine Doktorarbeit aus der ehem. DDR die bei diversen Versuchen zwischen 1:1,5 und 1:3 schwankt.



Davon habe ich auch schon gelesen, allerdings sollten diese Versuche auf die Teichwirtschaft bezogen sein. Und der Energiegehalt der Nahrung, Laichaufbau und -geschäft .... entspricht in der Zucht sicher nicht dem in der Natur.


----------

